# 2 different output pumps



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

My 225 has a mag 18 running for the sump, with the height of the stand and tank the actual flow is around 5X an hour. I am shooting for 10X. i have a mag 12 hagging around and between the two i will have the right flow. I have two spaybars (one for each overflow). My question is, should I tie the two pumps together or run them to their own spraybar? I am thinking of just putting a ball valve between the two and see which set up works the best. If I get a reply telling me that the two together is a big mistake then I can save the money of buying the ball valve. Any help would be great.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I would just give the 12 its own spaybar.


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

I agree. I see no need to tie the two together.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

What size drains do you have?


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> What size drains do you have?


(2) 1" drains


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like you're pretty much maxed out already. Max flow though 1" drains. is about 600gph.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> Sounds like you're pretty much maxed out already. Max flow though 1" drains. is about 600gph.


I have had more than 600gph flowing through a 1" bulkhead.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Hmmm...

I've never seen anyone rate the drain through a 1" bulkhead at anything more than 600gph max...


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a quiet one 4000 running full blast(around [email protected]'), and only draining through (1) 1" bulkhead.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

was that a confirmed measured output on the return line or just an estimate based on your plumbing?


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

My plumbing was all equal to or larger than the pump output connection, so I was only going by head loss.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

brycerb, Just curious why you feel 10x turnover is necessary. Do you have alot of dead spots in the tank or something?


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

imusuallyuseless said:


> brycerb, Just curious why you feel 10x turnover is necessary. Do you have alot of dead spots in the tank or something?


I don't think 10X is necessary, but what I have now isn't enough for a tank this size. Right now I don't have any dead spots, because I just put in another 500gph powerhead, that I would like to remove. The two powerheads are kind of making a mess of things. I was shooting for 8ish GPH, but I am trying to use what I have laying around.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Gotcha. I think you'd find the output to be much lower than you calculate. There are just so many variables.

Best way if you can is hold a container to your output and see how long it takes to fill a gallon and then do the math from there.

Either way though, I'd re-think the need for that much turnover. 5 to 6 times is usually more than enough. Don't go making things more difficult for yourself just because you have a pump laying around.

Maybe use that for something else like a UV or a polishing canister like an Ocean Clear or something.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could also just split the returns. My return line on my 450 is split 6 times. 3 per side. 2 on each side are aimed at 45 degree angles and 1 on each side extends down and underneath my rock for additional circulation.

The turnover on that tank is only about 5/6 times per hour and the tank is just fine


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Well i stumbled upon a good deal at one of my LFS. I picked up a mag 36 for my 225. Boy does that thing move some water. The dead spots in my tank really are gone. My fish seem happier with the new currents.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Well the good deal went sour. The pump was really loud and it heated my tank up like crazy. So I took it back and have the mag18 back in service.


----------

